# Visit to Mid-America Raceway



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Last year Mid-America Raceway went up in a strip mall by my work but I thought they only dealt with the 1/24 crowd. I went there on a day it was closed and their website doesn't show any HO stuff so I never went back. Well yesterday I found their eBay store and it is filled with HO stuff. Oo oo I must pay a visit! Well sure enough, this guy has LOTS of HO stuff. I managed to snap off a couple of photos while visiting with the owner. There are a few more display cases filled with stuff that isn't in my photos. The owner said is he looking for a routed HO track. _*Woohoo!*_ He's got tons of cars and supplies like JelClaws, American Line, Wizzard, AJ's, Model Motoring, AFX old and new, Tyco old and new, TCR, Autoworld and lots more. If you are in the Downers Grove area I highly suggest visiting. Prices are a little high but not unreasonable. There is tons of 1/24 and 1/32 stuff there. BIG place. I'm excited because there aren't many slot places like this in my area. :thumbsup:














































http://www.slotcar1.com

.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Nice looking shop/raceway:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

There is a TKO track for sale in the FOR SALE section.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Slott V said:


> I'm excited because there aren't many slot places like this in my area. :thumbsup:


 You should be excited because there aren't many places like that --- ANYWHERE!!!

I can only imagine how much the rent or property taxes would be on a place that size here in NJ. It would make it impossible to own.

Now here's the big question. Does the place get busy on a regular basis?

Joe


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like a nice place do you have a address to this place.

Thanks.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

This is the first time I've set foot in the door so can't comment on how busy they get but judging by all the glue and rubber on the big tracks I'd say they race a lot. There were quite a few pit boxes sitting there for regulars. The guy must have a steady business based on the amount of retail he has there. When I commented on all the inventory he had he joked with me and said "Ya I don't pay myself, I just keep buying more stuff." 

Here is the link to their website: They are on 63rd st which is accessible from I-355.

http://www.slotcar1.com/

** Their Facebook page is very active and packed with photos


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

The owner told me he and his wife just got back from racing in Brazil. I imagine the he's well known in the 1/24 crowd. I'll be stopping in there again soon just to get a fix for my addiction.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Roger has one of the best shops and locations around and deserves to be supported.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Grandcheapskate said:


> You should be excited because there aren't many places like that --- ANYWHERE!!!
> 
> I can only imagine how much the rent or property taxes would be on a place that size here in NJ. It would make it impossible to own.
> 
> ...


rumor has it that there is a slot track/store in Mt Holly N.J.
looking forward to visiting there myself one day soon.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tracks*

yes guys its a big place i been there. raced fcr,s on the over and under track. the tracks r very dirty and r very slick to drive on. and you r not allowed to use glue your tires been there done that. a nice place to go and run cars on sat nights they run hard bodys on there fcr,s on the orange over and under track lots of fun. so if u r up by there stop in and take a look around.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Mid-America looks like slot car heaven. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice place.

Only a 6 hour and 30 minute drive away.

Maybe swing by on the same weekend as the Midwest show. 

Hmmmm.... the gears are spinning.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Slott V said:


> The owner told me he and his wife just got back from racing in Brazil. I imagine the he's well known in the 1/24 crowd. I'll be stopping in there again soon just to get a fix for my addiction.


I know some 24th scale folks in Brazil...


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Roger is very well known in the 1/24th crowd, both Division 1 and 2. Roger and his wife have done a lot of good things for the hobby. (Just don't tell him I said that.)


----------



## regor1313 (Jul 21, 2011)

honda27 said:


> yes guys its a big place i been there. raced fcr,s on the over and under track. the tracks r very dirty and r very slick to drive on. and you r not allowed to use glue your tires been there done that. a nice place to go and run cars on sat nights they run hard bodys on there fcr,s on the orange over and under track lots of fun. so if u r up by there stop in and take a look around.


Honda,

Trust me, I do know all about glue. The reason we don't want you to put glue on your tires or the track is for the scale guys.
Even with the track rubbered up, a scale car will go around, and quite fast. Once you add a glue bog, the scale cars won't go around. It's bad for business ( i said a bad word)

If your scale car won't go around my tracks you have one of two problems.
1. your car has very old tires, like the foam is falling off.
2. your car is an old decrepit piece of chit that full glue won't help either.

I can fix both, and keep all my customers happy. It might cost you $10 but your cars will be happy.

jeff, shushhhh. keep everything a secret. 

Marshall, the track dog.

ps. if you come in bring me some french fries from Maxwell's on the corner.

marshall


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Welcome to Hobbytalk Marshall!!!!

Nice place! Wish you would open one just like it here in Texas.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I thought I seen Marshall on here!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

WOW!!......
looks just like ; "Bubba's Slot Car Emporium"!!!! :thumbsup:

well, in MY "Dreams" anyways :freak:

GREEN w/ ENVY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

i have 35 complete cars all 35 cars have new tires on them i change the tires every 15 races. so my tires r good to go. its all good man u have a nice place.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

regor1313 said:


> ps. if you come in bring me some french fries from Maxwell's on the corner.
> 
> marshall


Mmm yes and awesome cheeseburgers too. :thumbsup:


----------

